# finally broke my deer curse, 9 point buck



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well i have finally broken my whitetail curse! i have missed, deer, had ammo misfire, and so much more, but in november i finally got to put a tag on a deer! made a 40 minute walk into the spot i planned on sitting at for a while, was only there for 10 minutes when i herd a grunt, i just passed it off as a tree squeeking or something... then a few minutes later i could here something walking the the bush, then i herd grunt after grunt, so i got prepared, and then i saw antlers sticking up from the brush, alot of antlers! my heart started pumping, i knelt down to get a good steady rest, but when i knelt down i couldnt see the deer any more, with him still grunting and and about a 100 yds from me, i stood up when i thought he wasnt looking, but he caught the movement and was stareing right at me, so i put my crosshairs on his chest held my breath and pulled the trigger, i saw him take off running, so i fired another shot at him, before he disapeared back into the brush. just then 2 does ran out in front of me stopped looked at me as if to say what the hell did u just do lol. i walked up to where the buck had stood to look for signs of a hit, but just as i got there i saw the buck take off running again, then stop on the other side of some trees, i thought that to be odd, a buck shouldve cleared the country, so i circled around where he went into, got back down off the ridge, and started looking around, then i herd a twig snap so i looked to my left to see my buck heavily limping, so i put my gun up got the cross hairs on his chest again, and pulled the trigger and watched him fall to the ground. i walked up to him, thanked god for letting me take this buck, and for guiding me in the way of the wounded buck, taged him, took a couple of pictures and field dressed him, then with the temperature already warming up to the eventual 20 degree C high i new i had to move fast, walked back to camp, got my atv, went back and wrestled him onto the bike, and got him out to the butcher shop, and eventually the taxidermist. he had 9 points (wouldve bin 10 but it got broke off) and we all figured he topped the scales at over 200 lbs. was using my remington model 700 chambered in 30.06 with 150 grain bullets. the first one shot off a bit and only broke his shoulder, never touched any vitals, the last one went through one lung and out his front side (quartering away shot) i was hunting in wmu 47 near port loring ONT

here is some pics


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That deer would look awesome if you put some big assed fangs in his mouth...

j/k nice deer


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer. congrats :beer:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice buck CdnMoose. Port Loring is a nice area I have friends who have there Hunt Camp up there. Caught quite a few nice pike up there in the summer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like your second shot caught him in the jaw.

Congrats


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

i grew up in port loring...

no he fell off the atv, and wasnt wearing a helmet LOL thats what broke his jaw...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Your persistance paid off on a beautiful deer!

Congrats!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

USSapper said:


> Looks like your second shot caught him in the jaw.
> 
> Congrats


I was thinkin the same thing :lol: nice deer though!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

:beer: congrats


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

you sure thats not a horse?...nice deer


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice deer.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Canadianmoose,
Good Job !!!! How far away are you from Wawa , Ontario. ? I got family in Wawa and wondered how close you are to them.

BLZA


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice deer. Not great pics though, with his mouth gaped open in two of them and his head hanging over the gut pile in the other.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

ahh was quite aways from wawa... id say at least 400 miles... probably more...

yeah i know the pics kinda sucked... it was so warm that day i did everything in such a hurry so i could get him out of the bush, and couldnt get any good pics before i field dressed him as i was by myself and a half hr walk from camp... gonna take a couple of the mount when i get it back... gah its taking for ever LOL


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well finally got it back from the taxidermist, so here is the pick of him after he was mounted...


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats! also your not the only one with the curse. Me and my friend are still having crummy luck.


----------



## Kyne (Jun 10, 2009)

WOw... Congrats man. Great work... :sniper: 
absolutely rocking pics... :******:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow great deer! what a beautiful buck. man you are lucky. congrats! :beer:


----------

